# which feq 2496 or 1124



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

i was wondering which one had the two presets so u can switch between movie and music... thanks...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

1124........... 

Go the behringer site and download the manuals and read...


----------

